# Other Makes Electric Vehicle Car EV converted Morris Minor 1000



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Jan-14-2010 19:35:29 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

